# RV Ranch - Keene, Tx



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Just stayed at this RV park on a 5 day 4 night trip to the DFW area. We basically used our camper as a hotel while we did several day excursions in Dallas and Ft. Worth. Lots of transient construction workers, but the place was very quiet and clean with fairly level sites. The lady I made the reservation over the phone with was nice and the young lady who checked us in was nice also. This park is convenient enough to use as a home base between the two cities. Overall, I would give this place 4 out of 5 stars.


----------

